# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  эмулятор сервера 1С 8.1

## dez77

Добрый день.

нужен эмулятор сервера 1С 8.1 очень.
покупать дорого а мне для тестирования

----------


## Krat

Подтверждаю. Очень нужен. Ссылку валидную please сюда.

----------


## alya1975

ссылка  http://ifolder.ru/15889866

----------


## xaleXis

эмулятор под сервер 8.1 и 8.2 -подходит EmulSmall,
а вот как это дело с'эмулироваль по линуксомИ?

кто знает -поделитесь информацией

----------


## johnsm123

> эмулятор под сервер 8.1 и 8.2 -подходит EmulSmall,
> а вот как это дело с'эмулироваль по линуксомИ?
> 
> кто знает -поделитесь информацией


есть куча статей как под вайном запустить

----------


## xaleXis

> есть куча статей как под вайном запустить


искал - не нашел, если не затруднит ссылочку, плиз

----------

